# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  اختلال جدی در ایران هاست

## imndst

ختلال جدی در ایران هاست

دوستان سلام من از ایران هاست برای سایت استفاده میکنم هاست اشتراکی گرون قیمتی ازش گرفتم . امروز متاسفانه بر اساس اختلال در سروشون تمام داده های مهم ۳ روز گذشتم مشتمل بر ۱۰۰ رکورد مهم پاک شدند و نتونستن برش گردونن و طبق معمول پاسخ درستی ندادند . متاسفانه امسال بیش از اندازه این سرویس دهنده دان میشه کسی میدونه چرااا؟ و من چطوری میتونم ازشون شکایت کنم ؟ چون پولمم پس نمیدن

----------

